# The "Candymans" Cottage - July 2017



## mockingbird (Jul 7, 2017)

The "Candymans" Cottage




When I first started exploring many moons ago, I wanted to see all I could, I enjoyed just driving and spotting random old places and shacks and wrecks (eg derps)it gave you a sense of fun and excitement, driving down a lane and spotting an old wrecked place, back when I was not so picky I would jump out and begin photographing, didnt care about composition (still dont) and just photograph everything from the walls, to the plug to possibly a broken and leaky toilet. I miss those days as I got older, began picking places that appealed and soon it all rather became boring.

On another recent trip (I swear I have more trips than most) I was back in wales, I had located a gem which had taken me ages to find, first attempt I almost died so second time lucky finding it was easy, anyway we had some other locations to check and upon driving we saw this old house, surrounded by modern houses (newer houses) I somewhat felt the urge to pull over an check it, I know a picture can be made from anything, but the urge to do something I had yet done since I started got the better of me, parking up outside and staring into this old house/cottage, I fell in love with the window outside, its colour its frame, something about it lured me in to take a look, with the better half sat in the car I peeked in and noticed it was a wreck...but I walked in further two fireplaces in alright condition a few splatters of paint and what looked like poor graffiti, I then walked further into the house, oh a piano! okay and it works...hang on another one? hmmm might be worth getting the camera for a few shots, as I walked back I noticed some dodgy stairs/ladder okay so I guess one room near the doorway was off the cards (due to the damage above) back to the car the misses asked "worth a look" I nodded an said yeah two pianos, grabbing the camera she followed me in and noticed some scribbles into the wall.... "candyman", yeah why not call this old cottage that I laughed few shots later and we are off to our main target for this area of wales.

Not the best but these places never really are, unless you strike gold like I did once very close to this place, on with the shots.














































Thanks for looking :)​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 7, 2017)

Indeed a very sad looking cottage. Someone's home at one time. Nicely photographed and recorded.


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm glad you stopped for a nose MB, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Indeed a very sad looking cottage. Someone's home at one time. Nicely photographed and recorded.



Thank you I know most wouldn't bother documenting places with little inside, but something about places like this catch my interest probably because I enjoy knowing we once had interaction in homes that hold memories Ect. Thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2017)

smiler said:


> I'm glad you stopped for a nose MB, I loved it, Thanks



Couldn't resist and seen lots of the same old places lately so going to make effort in digging some uniqueness soon, as they are awaiting people to view them &#55357;&#56841; cheers for the comment


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2017)

Really nice that mb even if it is bare.sometimes less is more


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really nice that mb even if it is bare.sometimes less is more



Thank you mate, the pianos caught me by surprise but it wasn't my main target none the less, just a mini bonus and I agree less is often more much like simplicity


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2017)

Fantastically atmospheric set.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 9, 2017)

Lovely stuff mate! I really like places like this, lots of them dotted about the countryside where I grew up. Great pics as always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Fantastically atmospheric set.



Thank you 
I do try and make it atmospheric as possible


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely stuff mate! I really like places like this, lots of them dotted about the countryside where I grew up. Great pics as always, thanks for sharing.



Exactly that reason loads dotted, but many dont bother until it becomes a "tour house" 
Thanks dude appreciate it


----------



## Ferox (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice one mate. Really like the overgrown externals


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't believe for one minute that your not bothered about composition MB, your images clearly show that a lot of thought has been taken


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 10, 2017)

Ferox said:


> Nice one mate. Really like the overgrown externals



Thanks mate weirdly enough only 8mins from that house you pointed me too


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 10, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I don't believe for one minute that your not bothered about composition MB, your images clearly show that a lot of thought has been taken



Most lucky shots to be honest like most my reports ha thanks alot for the comment


----------

